# Rules & Regulations When Towing



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Every state has different rules and regulations in regard to towing so before you get all packed up, hitched up, and on the road make sure you check and make sure you're up to code! Don't forget ... most states require registration of the trailer with the Department of Motor Vehicles!


----------

